# CERM Appendix



## Suns Den (Aug 12, 2007)

anyone have a scanned copy from CERM Appendices, please send me an email at [email protected]


----------



## maryannette (Aug 12, 2007)

Don't have appendices, but it made me think about something I did. The "the other board" site has a link to print the index to the CERM and I guess other references, too. Having this in a separate binder keeps the page flipping down.


----------



## Suns Den (Aug 12, 2007)

SapperPE said:


> There alot of appendices to the CERM. If they were scanned, they would probably be many mega bytes. I would recommend getting the CERM, and printing out the Index in my link in my previous post and using those two things to quickly find stuff in the CERM during study and also during the exam. I did this, and it was useful.


Thanks Sapper, I already have the Index and was thinking of the appendices as I was not using them efficiently or not using at all to tell the truth got me thinking of having a copy in the binder with the index.


----------



## ktulu (Aug 12, 2007)

Assuming that you have access to a copy machine, you can at least print out copies of the Appendices that will be most useful...or scan them into PDF form..

ktulu


----------



## bigray76 (Aug 13, 2007)

I copied the appendices I thought I needed and put them in my discipline specific binders where applicable. It certainly saved a lot of flipping during the exam.

-Ray


----------

